

AppJS - deathtrader666
http://appjs.com/

======
nhanb
The github repo description says "Deprecated!" [1]

Seems like there's not much activity lately either [2]

[1]: [https://github.com/appjs/appjs](https://github.com/appjs/appjs) [2]:
[https://github.com/appjs/appjs/commits/master](https://github.com/appjs/appjs/commits/master)

